
StupidFilter Project - MaysonL
http://stupidfilter.org/main/index.php?n=Main.HomePage
======
amoeba
Immediately reminds me of <http://www.chrisfinke.com/addons/youtube-comment-
snob/>.

I can't seem to create a string that qualifies as stupid text (Demo:
<http://stupidfilter.org/demo.php>). Apparently I just don't have it in me to
be stupid.

Can anyone trigger it?

~~~
ashleyw
"why I must admit this message is bloody ridiculous and its stupidity rating
is off the scales"

Nope. I even told it it as a stupid message and it didn't listen.

I don't really like the idea anyway, spammers are everywhere, but stupid
comments come from real people. If your getting stupid comments your
attracting stupid people, so your content is likely stupid too. Or maybe you
just got dugg...

\-----

OK and tested the message above the line, and the "Text is likely to be
stupid." Umm?

~~~
sah
You're spelling "you're" wrong.

------
dfranke
Doesn't seem to work very well. I just hand-selected some pretty egregious
stupidity from Reddit and it didn't flag any of it.

~~~
jonknee
For that you need the Ron Paul Filter.

------
truebosko
Isn't quite there yet, I just wrote a ton of slander into it and nothing.

Either way I don't quite agree with this kind of project, if you need a stupid
filter you're browsing the wrong sites, and filtering out comments based on a
shoddy algorithm is just silly and elitist.

------
gasull
"FAIL!" triggered it.

